#  , :    3  2009.

## .

*,* *             3  2009 .*.        . 
           !
.     ()  .       .

      ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2009    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .

      !     

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

4.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006)  . .

5.           .  Ė1152016 ( 137  08.12.2008)    20 .     26  (.. 25  - ). 

6.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

7.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

8.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:          26  (.. 25   ).  ,     (  ) -    (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .  
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !

* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 ( 137  08.12.2008)    20 .     26  (.. 25  - ). 

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136 (       11.09.2008 N 94)    20 .    .

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .

3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    20 .    .

----------

9    ?

----------


## Ego

-   ,  
-,      -   ,  
-,       ,   2010  ,

----------

,     .... :Smilie: ))

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

,  . :yes:

----------


## 123456

,    ,   :       ,       ...,    ?
 !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 123456

- ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 123456

> 


 , !

----------


## ***

,  :        ,    ,  ,   ?    .

----------


## Andyko

> ?    .


 ?  25  "   "?

----------


## Sellena

!

----------


## Feminka

> ?


     .

----------


## ***

,  ,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ***

?

----------


## .

.145 -

----------


## ***

:yes:

----------


## 07

....    4,5 2  ....       07  08?

----------


## .

?      ?

----------


## 07

> ?      ?


    ...  .

----------


## .

.   9000

----------


## 07

> .   9000


      4,5 2,         ,    0,52      ....      4 2,   52    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 07

,       ....    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## val_80

:  -    16.5 .,      17 .?

----------


## .



----------


## zovrsm

, !
     ,   .       0 .
 -         2?       -  .  ?
,      -      . , !

----------


## .

tolyan1385    .     ,     !



> -         2?


      . ,        ,        ,      .



> ,      -      . , !


      ,     ?

----------


## zovrsm

> tolyan1385    .     ,     !
>       . ,        ,        ,      .
>       ,     ?


!     ))) -     .       -     :Frown:

----------


## .

,  .

----------

,   6%,   ,     ,      ?

----------


## Larik

(),    .

----------

,   )    ?    ...

----------


## Larik

1   ....     ,   .

----------


## z0rk

4-  2  4   "   "       ,       (. ,    )? 
.

----------

, ,  ()    ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## Ego

** ,

----------

..   ? ?

----------


## Eliana

,  4-,  II  4 " "
,         31.08.09.  1   9?    1?
 ,    ,      ,  ?
        ,            ,       4  II   9,10  III ?

----------


## Feminka

> 1?


1



> ,    ,      ,  ?


,  



> ,            ,       4  II   9,10  III ?

----------


## Inka-Kalinka

> ..   ? ?


,     ? :Wink:

----------

,     ,  ..     .,  /  ,       ?

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## z0rk

> 4-  2  4   "   "       ,       (. ,    )? 
> .


       ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

.            ?       ,    ,        .    2010   ???

----------


## .

. 
     ?     :Embarrassment:

----------

,            ?     ,   .     .         ?

----------


## .

.       ,      -

----------

,   6%,  3-    ,   ,   .      ?       ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------

!   ,     - . 3     67 !         .
      28 ,  2      (  ).

----------


## Ellipse

,        1151058
  " "    ,     ,    .       006.     ( 4 ,     )?
        ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,    .


  :Wink:

----------


## Ellipse

> 


  (  )   "    1"  "     15  -"?  :Embarrassment: 

       ?

----------


## .

> . 3     67 !


      .        30 .   ,     ,    
*Ellipse*,  15-? 15   ,      19  .-.

----------


## Ellipse

.  .    .     .    19  :yes:

----------


## .

> ?


,

----------


## .

*Ellipse*,   ?

----------

> !   ,     - . 3     67 !         .
>       28 ,  2      (  ).


  -6%

----------


## Ellipse

.      ,    .   :Big Grin: 
,

----------


## Ellipse

> *Ellipse*,   ?


.   6. 1 ,  .

----------


## .

,        :Smilie:

----------


## RemezovMax

" ":
    .      .     . ,   .    . (((  ,  .       "- "  "- "?       .

!

----------


## .

.     1

----------


## RemezovMax

> .     1


!

----------


## -

-    6%.             .     2007    2009 .              .  2  2009      .
    1  2.

----------


## .

. 
      .            ,

----------


## -

1  2.     .

----------


## .

,      / ,    .
,        .

----------


## terezka

,     15%,    2009 .   3   .       ,  ,  -  ? ,   ???

----------



----------


## .

,  ,    15%       ,  1%   .

----------


## terezka

.        ???)))

----------


## terezka

:                ?       ?

----------


## .

> .        ???)))


 



> ?


    20 ,

----------


## terezka

)))

----------


## genja

:
         ,   ,    ( )   "    "   "   "?

----------


## .

,    4

----------


## genja

> ,    4


 .

 , :
   ,         "   "? 
 - ,  -   ?

----------

6%,    .         ? ,    ,       .

----------


## .

> - ,  -   ?

----------


## .

**,             :Frown:            -   .  -      :Frown:

----------


## genja

> 


  .

----------

2010 .         10%,        6%?     :Frown:

----------


## .

?      3% ,       .  -?      ?   :Embarrassment:     15 (10)%,

----------

> 15 (10)%,


  ...
       (     ):           -  4330  6500?      6500? 
       ?

----------


## .

4330.
   ,     ,    ,

----------

> 


,    ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------

6%   -  151 550 =  9093 ,  31.07.2009 -        2425   + 4850  ( + )

    ,         ?        ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,         ?        ?


,     ,   9 .

----------


## Eliana

,   .  4-, . 10 "   . . .    ",   10:     . -            ?
  11:   -     3  , ..      , ?           ???         ?         ?
  12 "" -   ,   ?

----------


## .

> .


 



> -     3  ,


 .       .



> ?         ?


  .     (   )



> 12 ""

----------

> .       .
>   .     (   )


    /?   .     15 ,   ?

----------


## .

.      ,    . 15

----------


## Eliana

04.10,  .   ,    ?  05.10  ,      02.10,  .

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment: 
  ,      5

----------


## Eliana

,   .
    212-  24.07.09
 1,  15,  5          15  . ,   . ,    .  .        ,      .
-    ,     ,   ,   15-  .

----------


## .

> ,   .


   -   .    ,   ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 212-  24.07.09


 ,       1  2010            ?
     125-.

----------


## Eliana

> -   .    ,   ?  
> 
>       ,      ,   .
> 
>  ,       1  2010            ?
>      125-.


,  -      ...   ,   ,   15-?    ,  500  , .         .

----------


## .

15 .
 ,    125-

----------

,      ,     10- .
, .,   .

----------


## .

,   .

----------

.   ,   ,    .           ?

----------


## -

,    ,   

            ?

----------


## .

**,    ,        
  ?     !        :Frown:

----------


## -

> **,    ,        
>   ?     !


  ,  ,          
    ...
  ?... :Frown:

----------


## Eliana

4-.     :
1.    ?
2.  :    ?
3.    : 3   9 ?

----------


## -

> ,  ,


   - 52.50

----------


## .

,      .        



> 1.    ?
> 2.  :    ?
> 3.    : 3   9 ?


1.  
2.     -.     
3. 9

----------


## .

> - 52.50


  ?   ,       .   ,     .

----------


## -

*.*, -     :Frown: 
 ,      :Frown: 
   2  -      -          
   ,       

 ?

----------


## .

.    99%,      .
   .        
       ,

----------


## -

> , 05.10.2009 17:27:38:
>     ,        ,     ,          ,


 

,       -   ,        ,     -  ,

----------


## .

*-*,         .

----------


## -

,      :yes:  
       ,      -       200    :Wow: 
..

----------


## .

,

----------


## sysanin

> 1   ....     ,   .


       ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## Larik

*sysanin*,        .     .

----------


## Finnik

!

   .   ,   ...
   .     .
,   15    -     .     ?

----------


## .

*Finnik*,     ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## berezka.75

"!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .          ,     ,     ,  ."

  ,     .            ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

*berezka.75*,  ,  .

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## .

:Big Grin:

----------

,
    -1151058 .
 2.1      ?
.. :
 31.07   ,
15.09     30.09 -  .

   2.1  012-014:
012     14000    -     
013            0   -      
014     28000    -   " " 

?
0(null)    ""  ?    :Smilie:

----------


## LeitGeo

!
    (15),     2009 . 
3 ,  .     1.300 .   ,    .
  :
1. :
    -      .
    -  1.   030-050     . ?
    -  2.1  2.2.   .      ?
2. -4 
    -   .
    -     4  3   9  1 (   (.)) - 3.  !       . ?

3.    .     .      .

 , !

----------


## Ego

*LeitGeo*,       ?

----------


## LeitGeo

Ego,   "      ,     .    "     050",  ,     "?

----------


## Ego

,          :Smilie: 
     ?
       ?

----------


## LeitGeo

> ,         
>      ?
>        ?


       ,     " -1151058",    ( )  :Smilie: 
/   ,           .

----------

,   () -      ?              . , "   ".   ,    ,  "  ,    " -  ,   .

----------

...     .....     . ,       ,      ....
 , ...        (  ?!)
 ,  2    -     ...   ...      ...     ,      !!!

----------

> ,   () -      ?...


    ?!?
,   -?!
  ?  :Smilie: 

*   :yes:

----------

!!!
       .
    ....?

----------

> ...   ....?


 "" - ,  - ?  :Smilie: 
    ?   ?

// = 8    

   ...

----------

-    6% :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,
>     -1151058 .
>  2.1      ?
> .. :
>  31.07   ,
> 15.09     30.09 -  .
> 
>    2.1  012-014:
> 012     14000    -     
> ...


013    ,   .    





> ,   () -      ?              . , "   ".   ,    ,  "  ,    " -  ,   .


 




> -    6%


       .      ?

----------


## EugeneD

> !!!
>        .
>     ....?


  ()      ! Wellcome to 2010!

----------


## Ego

> /   ,           .


1.      
2.        ,

----------

!   ...   -.
: ,   2- ,   (6%).      (  ).    (    )             (   -  -   .). -          ,   /  . 
   3-   -       (  . -).     ,   .    (, )  .
..,   ,  . 
   ,  "     ".    .   ,        "",   ,    -  ? (    ?),  ?   2?  ...   . 
     ?           ?   - ...    ?       ? , !

----------


## Sory

! ,      17     ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Pavlon

..     .

    .        . 
      . * .*  6%.   .     . *      .*

            ?    ?  -   ? (   ).
*    3    -   ???*   ?

    ,            .
      /     ?
(    ? )

----------


## Feminka

*Pavlon*,    ,          31.12.

----------

(   3 )
   6%.

----------


## specavto

,  + ()   . ????

----------

.
   (15%).    ,    .    .        2??  - (

----------


## Ego



----------

.    ?       .

----------


## Ego

,    .

----------

..,  ,     ,       , ?

----------


## Ego

,              -

----------


## LeitGeo

> 1.      
> 2.        ,


   ,        ? (   ,  )  :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

,    ,      .     .

----------

! 
: 
, , 15%. 
    2009        . 
   9 . 
 ,   :   2010   ,    ,    ?     ?

----------


## Ego

,

----------


## Yuli74

,    :Smilie: 
    (  ,  ,  ).   09.09.09.   5.10.09.(     ).   -  .     .  ,  - ...   :
1. ..       ,   -   3 ?
2.   -   ?(   ).  -   .
3.     ,   ,       ?
4.  ,   ,   ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

1  ,       
3 ,  
4

----------


## Yuli74

..  +      ?
    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    3  ,             .

----------

,

----------


## Andyko

-  ,

----------

**,   ,     -      :Embarrassment:

----------

, , 15%.  .   .        .  -  .    (  +).  -  .


"  ", 2009, N 13-14

:  ,  ,   ,    .                ?

:

 . 


 6  2009 . N 20-14/2/044490@

 . 3 . 346.11    ,   ,             .
  . 1 . 6    15.12.2001 N 167- "      "       ,    ,     .
 . 2 . 14   N 167- ,                   ,          .
 ,        ,     () ,     ()     .
    24.03.2005 N 48              ,    ,     .
           ( ,    )    ,            20-  ,    .
,    N 48                    ,         ,     . 2 . I     .    -      .





2 
..
06.05.2009

       ?

----------


## Ego

,          :Frown:

----------

:-)  ,    ?   :-(
,  ,       ...

----------


## Ego

20      ,           ?  :Wink: 
       ?  :Smilie: 
  ,

----------


## .

,       ,    .       ,    .   167-  :Wink:

----------

!
  ,    (  -     :Smilie:       , ..  ,        ).  .
  ,   .     ().    .        .  .
 ,    ,     ?            3     (      )?

 .  ,          , ..   1 ,    ,    ?      ,   1   ...       ?

 !!

----------


## .

> ,    ,     ?


 



> 


   ,    
        .    
  - 100 ,

----------

, , ! 
       ()  ,    .     (). 
    ,        . ?          , ..            .   !     !        ! 
, ,          ...!

----------

9 .
  ,       3 ,       ,     1  2 ?

----------

:Frown:  
: 
, , 15%. 
    2009        .    .
   9 . 
 , -  :   2010       ? 
      3 ?
    1  2 ,   ?
 .

----------


## *

,      2   . ,     09

----------


## Ego

**,
,     ,    - 3 ,   9 ,  ?
     9     ,   
     ,  -

----------


## Ego

> ,      2   . ,     09

----------


## owner2005

,   1 7.7 ()      ?
  ,    xml- ?
  ,  ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## owner2005

,

----------


## EvMorf

,          , .   ,    ?

----------


## mvf

> 


.



> ?


.

----------


## .

*EvMorf*,     -

----------


## EvMorf

)    ,
1.          ,                ?
2.        ,             , ..     ,      "     () ,    ..."       ,        , .             ?

----------


## .

1.  .          2     
2.    ,   .      ,

----------


## centeros

!  ,        !

----------


## EvMorf

> .      ,


 ..         1       1  ?           4-  2009 ,        2-  ( ,  ) ?              ,       ?  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ..         1       1  ?


    1       5        ...           ...


> 4-  2009 ,        2-  ( ,  ) ?


..



> ,


  ...           "" ...


> ?


 - ....

    -2

----------


## EvMorf

> ...           "" ...


     ,    ,      ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ,      ?


             ...

----------

6       .1 . -  .  13.04.09 92

----------


## .



----------

,      ??

----------


## Andyko

3  ?

----------


## .

> 


   ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, !!!

 , , ! 
       ()  ,    .     (). 
    ,        . ?          , ..            .   !     !        ! 
, ,          ...!

----------


## genja

> !


 ,        1 , 
 :Frown:

----------


## .

?     1?   :Wink:

----------


## .

**,         ,      .    ?      ?       ?
       ,

----------


## _Joy_

,   ,   .   ,  3 .          29,5 ..   21    37,2 ..    29,5 ..       (      ).         :     3 .   ,    -    37,2 . .?             29,2         ?

----------


## .

.         ,

----------

!    .        "          ,    ."  ?

----------


## _Joy_

> .         ,


,    !

         -  20      29,5 ,   10  - 37,2 ?

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

,  :
  ,  3 ,           .             (  ,      ,      ).     ,    ,           , ?  ,    3 ,    ,      ?    ,        .  ...

----------


## ˸

> ,    3 ,    ,      ?


  , 20  ,    ,    ,     .- ,   , -    (   )    .

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

˸,    ,  !     )

----------

6%
     20    ,   .
       ?    .
  ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## @ @

,    .   ,  ,   ,            .   : 
       3    (    ).      ,    ,  .  , ,           2 .

----------


## .

,   ?   ,    ? 
     .  ,      ,

----------


## @ @

4  2008. 1)     ( )?        ,      ?
   ,   .        ?

----------

*.*,  ,    . 
   ,       ()      ().  ?

----------

*.*,     , ...   ,       :    1?

----------


## .

> ,   .        ?


        .              :Frown: 
     ,       ,     
,        ,  ?      ?



> ,       ()      ().  ?


      ,     .       .

----------

.?     ,  ,     .

----------

-     "    ..."  .      .         . ,     -         -     1-  2- .   .        . . .  - **  (  )  !   http://www.gosnadzor.ru/   -      .

----------

.        2-  .   - .      -  21  2009 .. 2-   .

----------


## Natsik

.
 .      ,     - .    .   ,   ,      .      44 .
 .  3-    .   ,      .  ,      ,       .

----------


## .

-,        . -,         .   ,    ,     ,

----------

, 
  6%  , .  -        ...
    ,      " ", - -     ,    (    )

----------


## .

.   -    .   ?

----------


## akatat

,!    20 ,    .     (),  17   ,      ,       .     ,   .   23 . :
   1.      ?
   2. ,    ?  ,           ?
   3.   - ?     ,  !

----------


## .

- ?
          .

----------


## akatat

,

----------


## .

,    .    ,   .
 .

----------


## colnce

:       .          .    ??          ?

----------


## .

?         -4    ?

----------

, ,     .  03.09.2009 .,         . .       3     ?       3 ,      ,       ?

----------


## Maxim Yudin

!!!

    .      .   -  6%  .      -   ( ).  ,     .   ,    .          1C,        ,  ,     - 5000  (     ).      .    .

   ,     .       4-,     ,          ,   -     ?      ?

    ?    ,       .             - ,       - ?       ?       (  5  ).

 ,         .             ?     ?      .        ,        ,         .  /  ,     ?          .  .

*P.S.     ,   .*

 , .   .

----------


## 1985

, -:  .  .        _"   "_.    : 
1.*  ("")  17,   29.42,   5,32    ...*;
2. .*  ("")  18,   58.62,   1,82    ...*.

  ,     :  5,3  09,   1,8  08.  .  -.

 !

----------


## Vedmak

> !    .        "          ,    ."  ?


.       .

----------

,    ,         ,   ..      ?

----------


## .

> , ,     .  03.09.2009 .,         . .       3     ?       3 ,      ,       ?


        ,    .       .         ,            




> 1C,        ,  ,     - 5000  (     ).


         ?     .     ,   (  100   ). 



> ,     .       4-,     ,          ,   -     ?      ? 
> 
>     ?    ,       .             - ,       - ?       ?       (  5  ).


 ,         ?      ,          ?  :Frown: 



> ?     ?      .        ,        ,         .  /  ,     ?


   1   .   4   ,        .     .         .    




> , -:  .  .        _"   "_.    : 
> 1.*  ("")  17,   29.42,   5,32    ...*;
> 2. .*  ("")  18,   58.62,   1,82    ...*.
> 
>   ,     :  5,3  09,   1,8  08.  .  -.


  - 07,     ,

----------


## .

> ,


  ?  -     ?
   ,   .    .

----------


## Nadya_Shch

!  .      2009,  :   (  ).  2   ,   3-           , ..  .           ,   3-      ,   ???   ,      :             ???        :Smilie:

----------


## Maxim Yudin

*.*,   .      ,             ,    ,  .    ,        5  ,   -   .       ,        ,     ?     ,       .

----------


## 1985

> - 07,     ,


, -: 07     5,3  09,   1,8  07?
!
-   ,   09.   ,  -  1,8   08.       .

----------


## .

> 


      ,       .        20 .   .        



> 5  ,   -   .


     ,     5 . 



> ,


    ,          .



> ,       .


   ?               .        .
*1985*,            .       ?
*Nadya_Shch*,     ,    ,     .       ,

----------


## 1985

> *1985*,            .       ?


,    07.
., ! :Smilie:

----------


## leonbn

> .


  :EEK!: 
   ,    - .   ,      ?

----------


## Maxim Yudin

.,    ,  .  ,  .

         ,   .     5 ,       .     ?        ,  ?

  ,    - **     -  .

      :

_1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    ._

   ,     ?    ,    .

----------

,  ,       - ?   ?

----------


## Ego



----------

:   -,   , ..  -,   ,   2,   090  110       ,  ?
  :   "  090     ,         ".   : "  "     ?

!

----------


## .

> 5 ,       .


     ,    ,    ,     .    ,      .    ,   .         ,       
     .           .      .



> -            -  .


    .    ,    .



> 


  .       ,      .

----------

(  ), , ,     1000  50  - ?   ?  " " -    ?

----------


## .

50

----------

2.2   ", ."   103  ,     33 ,           (   ,  ,       ).  ?  !

----------


## Chikaxxl

,    ,       ,    .      excel,     TXT???

----------


## Larik

*Chikaxxl*,    .     .

----------


## Chikaxxl

> *Chikaxxl*,    .     .


    ?  ,       ?      ?

----------

.      2.2   "", , ,    :   103 . ,   33 ,         (  ),     40 .      ""?  !

----------


## Larik

,     .

----------


## Chikaxxl

!)))

 !

----------

,       (, ). /    .   11.07.09.     . ..   ,   , ,    ,       ..      .
     ,   .
                 ,     -   ?
 , -   ?    ?    - .
 .
 .

----------


## .

, ,        ?            Maxim Yudin  :Frown: 



> ?    - .


    ,   .

----------


## MoneyKa

> ,  ,       - ?   ?


     (,   !),  20  ,     ,     20.     1   .
,     ,

----------


## .

*MoneyKa*,     .        ,     
      1

----------


## MoneyKa

...       , ,  ,      .     -     ,      20   !!!  ,

----------


## .

.    ,      .       .        ?

----------


## MoneyKa

> ?


 :Big Grin:   ,      ""    ...
  ,            ..  !  ,      ...

----------


## .

,       .

----------


## MoneyKa

,     ,    (, ,   ..), ...  ...
    ,              ...     ?

----------


## .

> 


    ?

----------


## MoneyKa

-     .    (15-)

----------


## .

,  .  ,        .
        .   ,

----------


## MoneyKa

,  !  :yes:

----------

[QUOTE=.;52421596]        ,    .       .         ,            


, ,      ,    ...

----------


## Ego

> ,    ...


10.     ,        ,      *  ,      .*

() .346.29

----------

> :   -,   , ..  -,   ,   2,   090  110       ,  ?
>   :   "  090     ,         ".   : "  "     ?
> 
> !



  ,    ...?  :Frown:

----------

> ,    ...?


   !

----------


## Maxim Yudin

.       :

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.     

      3-         .        .         1C: ,        ,           .

                 ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

,      (   1),    ,    ,      ?

----------

> !


   -  . .

----------

> -  . .


  ,       !!!

----------


## Andyko

**, .

----------

> ,       !!!



"5.         ,   
  ,      
  ,   .

   346_11."

----------

> **, .



  -  !

----------


## .

> 3-         .


         .  ,   .
    .           .

----------


## Maxim Yudin

> .  ,   .
>     .           .


           ?        ?                ,   ?             ,       .    .

----------

3.         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .
    6%,  ,       ?

----------


## Maxim Yudin

?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## .

> ,   ?


   ,   .   ,      .     ,

----------


## Maxim Yudin

> .


    ,           ,            .

----------


## Maxim Yudin

> ,   .   ,      .     ,


        ,     ,    3    .

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## mvf

> 


_      .           .    - ,    ,    ()  ._

----------


## Maxim Yudin

, ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Kerimov

.        2008       .             .

----------


## .

?        ?             ,  ?

----------


## Kerimov

. ..

----------


## Maxim Yudin

*.*, ,     ,    ,      ,         ,                 .     ?     -  ?

----------


## Kosbar

-    .    .!

----------


## .

> ,         ,


     ,      /      .     .

----------


## Maxim Yudin

> ,      /      .     .


 ,     ,     :Smilie:

----------

.  2       -  -    ( ).  (.. ,        )     3 .              ( 0210  2) ,     (..     -).     ( 011  2.1)   ,  . ..  3         ,    . 
  :              ?     ?

----------

-  -   . .

----------

,      39310202090071000160,   ?      :Frown:

----------


## sysanin

.  6%,      ,      .
 25        1626         ,     1626 ?

----------


## Andyko

;



> 


?

----------


## Maxim Yudin

,        ,       .     (),       ?      ,      ,      .

----------


## sysanin

> ;
>     ?


 6%  , ( ).        ?

----------


## Andyko

- ,  -  ;
__    .

----------

/ . .      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

. ,  25 .  17..(-- ) ?    ?

----------


## Maxim Yudin

,    ,         2   (   )  7-    ?         ?     :

_  ( 001),  1, 2, 2.1, 2.2      .   ( 002)   ,    ,      .  2.3  ,   ,                 ._

----------


## sysanin

> - ,  -  ;
> __    .


       1626    1500     =126  ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Maxim Yudin

,   4  5   ? (     Z    )

      -        ?          ?      ,          .

----------


## sysanin

> ,


    813    ?

----------


## Larik

> ,      39310202090071000160,   ?


     .              .

----------


## .

> ,    ,         2   (   )  7-    ?


 



> ,   4  5   ? (     Z    )


    . 



> 813    ?


 ,         .

----------


## Larik

*.*,        .       , .

----------

,

----------


## mvf

**,     ?

----------


## .

*Larik*, ,

----------

09.    4-,    .    .       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Maxim Yudin

*.*  ,             .         9   ,  -   3 ))    .  .    ( ) .    ,       .        ,    ,    .         ?

    4-,  -   ,   .         ?

----------


## ..

+.  ,        :

         2310             2310
.      4682          2750
.         1210

      .         ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ?    (  )   .          



> ?

----------


## Maxim Yudin

.       ,       ?        ,       -?   ? 

     ,       .    ,      ?

----------


## .

,   .         
    2009      31  2010 
        .

----------


## Maxim Yudin

..,       ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 131

, .

  2   ,    .  3 .      .  3 . 2009       ?    - +    ?   -  .

----------


## .

.
      ,  ,

----------


## Kulik

, .
    .    ,    .
:               ,     ?    ?

----------

. 
 ,     .  .
      1 , 15%()+().    .
           . 
           / (     )    .       15%  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> .


       ,     -    . 



> / (     )    .       15%  ?

----------

> ,     -    .


  1 ,   , , ,   ,          .    ?

----------


## .

.

----------



----------

> .


  ,    ,    ,      ,        ,            .      ?

----------


## .

,    ,

----------

.

..   !    ,        .

----------

,   ,       .   2.2   " %/.    ,           600 000 ?

----------

?

----------


## mvf

,   600,   .

----------

"56800 "     ?

----------


## 37

,   -     2008., 1,2  3 .2009.    -    ,       (       ),    -  / .
:       ,     ?     - ?

----------


## Maxim Yudin

4- .

1)      ________ 2009 . -  ?  9-  2009 .?

2)      ,   .            ?         ,       .      72.2.       .

3)      ?    : __ 

4)    - ,  ?       /    ?

----------


## laytinen

.       (-).  15 .      ,  .    ,        3   ?

----------

1.  9  2009 .
2.    -   .
3.   
4. ,.

----------


## Ego

> .       (-).  15 .      ,  .    ,        3   ?


  :yes:

----------

.   2.2   " %/.    ,           600 000 ?    ,        ?

----------

1       
  001:,      , 15%?

----------

9.    1     :
  001:
      (  50) (      ,     , ,     ,    ,   () ) - 10;

----------

> 9.    1     :
>   001:
>       (  50) (      ,     , ,     ,    ,   () ) - 10;


!

----------

:      ,         (.):																																								
   ,   ?

----------

0

----------

> 0


!

----------


## Ego

> 0


 ,      ?  :Wink:

----------

1?  ,     "  "?   -  ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## Maxim Yudin

> :      ,         (.):																							
>    ,   ?


  ,     Z,     -

----------


## Ego

> ,     "  "?


 -  
  -

----------


## Maxim Yudin

4-     1,     ,        ()       ,

----------


## .

1

----------

.    ()        /,      3 .  ,   /      .  .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,        .  ,    ...

----------


## .

,

----------


## Maxim Yudin

,   *.*.   3     :Smilie: )   , , -     ,      ,   ,      ..

----------


## .

.          :Frown:

----------

! , :
   .   ,   - .
     .   ,      .
  3 ,   10000 .

        ? ,   ?
,    ?     :
  . :  51.34 -      .
  . .: 15.1 , 15.4, 15.5, 15.6, 15.8, 51.1, 51.2, 51.3, 51.4, 51.5, 51.6, 51.7, 52.1, 52.2, 52.25, 52.4, 52.5, 52.6, 52.7, 73.1 (      ), 73.2, 74.3 (. , , ), 74.4 ( ), 74.5 (     )

  ,  , ,   !

----------


## .

**,      ?

----------

).  ,  ,       )

1.    ,  4-
2.           ,    .  -1151058 
3.         

          ?      ?

 "      ,    " , "      "   ?       "     "     ...

----------

[QUOTE=;52429672]
          ?      ?
QUOTE]
 !   )) )

----------


## .

> 


 



> "      ,    " , "      "  ?       "     "     ...


     .

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

,         ?       ?

----------


## .



----------

.,      (
   , ,        ?

----------

> ...       ?


  :Smilie:

----------

!  !!!)

----------

. 
     2 .      ..  .  
       .   .

   .,    ..,     .   .

        .
  :   56.


, ..    .

----------


## .

,      ,    .   14.09.09,    ,      ,       .   ,   ?

----------

. ,   .   .    .  act?  .

----------

,     / ,    -

----------

> * 1.  * 
> [B]!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  ! 
> 
> 2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .


 ,     .      .
        ,     ,  ,            ?

         1,2,3,4  5 ?

----------

> ,     / ,    -


         .  ?

----------


## .

> ,


 



> 1,2,3,4  5 ?


         ?      ,   3-5    .



> .  ?


 .     .
* .*,    / ,      .

----------

> ?      ,   3-5    .
>  .     .
> * .*,    / ,      .


     ?

----------


## .

?   ,     ?    .

----------

2
  150 (  ) 1    ,      ?

----------

> ?   ,     ?    .


      ..   )))

----------

, ,       ,   ,              ?

----------


## .

+

----------

1 .

----------


## .

?

----------

.    ? .

----------


## .

,    ,

----------

.

----------

!

     1 ,    :
 *1*2* *15%

 3   ?

----------

1151001  1151063.  .

----------


## tinkaer

> !
> 
>      1 ,    :
>  *1*2* *15%
> 
>  3   ?


     1 ?

----------


## tinkaer

> 1151001  1151063.  .

----------



----------

-
  ,  .   -       ,   -   .?         2 500 .?

----------


## .

,     1 .

----------

:    ,          . ?!

      1  2  15%  2.
?

.. 1800. * 2 * 5 * 1,148 * 0,9 * 15% = 2789,64 . -     ?!

----------


## EugeneD

,    ,  ...    2790.  ,     ?

----------

! .   (((

----------

!       -      .!       !!!!

----------


## EugeneD

> ! .   (((


  ...    !

----------

,   (((

  ,      ?!

----------

> 1 ?


       01.09.09.

----------


## .

Caps Lock ,        :Frown:

----------

,    caps .

----------


## EugeneD

> !
> 
>      1 ,    :
>  *1*2* *15%
> 
>  3   ?


, ... ,      (   )  ...

----------


## EugeneD

> ,   (((
> 
>   ,      ?!


... ,  , ,        .   -      (   !)

----------

,        :

,   1     ?!

    2 -      ( . 010)?

      ( . 020) -        ?!

----------


## .

> 2 -      ( . 010)?


    ?    



> 


    ,

----------

?

----------

> ?


      ,   ,    )

 .

...    ,  -

----------

, !

 ,   
 3.     :
  !

     6%,  31  2009,  ,  ,   ,.     ,      ,         1000. 
         ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------

,   ,   .
   ...

----------


## tinkaer

?   ,             :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ...   ...       ..


> ...


 ...      ..  :Wink: 
     ...     ?

----------


## .

** , .         ?         :Smilie:

----------

,        ?    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    : 1,5        ,   , . ,         .  ,         ?    ,       ?

----------

:    ,   ,  .      : 

,    ,    .. ???

----------


## .



----------

> .
>  ,         ?


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/143958/



> ,       ?


"" - 50 . (. 126  )

----------


## Gala_gl

!  ,               ,          :    13:    .     ,       ??? , !!!!

----------


## Sellena



----------


## Feminka

>

----------


## Gala_gl

,

----------


## _

,   ,      (  ),      
    ,       19000,     ,        ,    .

----------


## .

> ,


 ?   ?       ?



> 


 99-68

----------


## .

, ,
              ,    .    20 . 
  ...
 ?
 ?   ,  ?

----------


## Feminka

50 .

----------


## .

> 50 .



  ?  ? 50 .     ?

----------


## Feminka

,  



> ?

----------

, !

: ,  6%,  
: 60000

    3  +    (= 7274,4 .).            .

       .

----------

- - ,   (           )?

----------


## EugeneD

, -  ...    ?   /    ?    ,    -  6%  60 . = 3600,   ,  ,  .  1800 -  100    .

----------


## .

1800.     
 600006% = 3600.        50%   .  1800

----------

1.      ""    1 (     )   "   "?

2.    ,      -   ?

3.  ,    ,             ?

 !!!

----------


## Ego

1.      
2.  3.

----------

Ego,
, !
..     ,    .

----------


## Papazol

> * 3.     :*
>   !          26  (.. 25   ).  ,



 ,          - ,     -6,      ?
(       - )

----------


## Larik

,      .

----------

?

----------


## Larik

,    .

----------

> , -  ...    ?   /    ?    ,    -  6%  60 . = 3600,   ,  ,  .  1800 -  100    .


   3 .     6%   3000( 50000).      .   ?

 , -    (   )    ?

   .

----------


## .

3 .    9 .      .
110000  6% = 6600.     ,       (  9       3300)
 6600-3300-3000 (,   ).     300 
          ,

----------

.   .

   ,         ,  :
3  50000, 2 60000.
   6600-3300-3600=-300    ,     ?
        ,       ,  .

  , -         ,           ,  ?

----------


## .



----------

( )  ,     ,   ?
   "" ,  ?

----------


## ***

15%      ?

----------

> 15%      ?

----------


## Imelnila

,   .     26?     14 ,  -    (

----------


## Ego

26 -

----------


## .

26,   25 -

----------


## Imelnila

, !

----------

! ,   , 
 2     ,  (      -       ,  ), .     !!! 
 ?

----------

?  1  2 ?  -

----------


## Ego

> ?  1  2 ?  -


   .

   1  2

----------

> ?  1  2 ?  -


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/80346/

----------

*Ego  *  -

----------

> !!!  ?


    -      :Smilie: 
    ''

----------


## Andyko

...

----------

, .     . ,            (   . )  ,  01.01.10      .  -         . 
1.            (  ).
2.                .

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.

----------

,   ,   . .  . -,     2?        28.08.09.,     ?    ??

----------

23,1 ..,    1800???

----------

,   ,   . .  . -,     2?        28.08.09.,     ?    ??

      23,1 ..,    1800???

----------


## Andyko

,   ;
 1800;
 2

----------

> 1. 
> 2.

----------


## miks

,,     :
   (6%)  3  2009 .,    .   ,   .
      3     ???

- .    (  ,  )
- .   -   ?
-       31  2010  

     ?
-

----------


## Ego

> - .    (  ,  )
> - .   -   ?


.  /      ?

----------


## miks

.  ,   , /  .
      ,

----------


## Andyko

...?    ?

----------


## miks

,    .
  2  -:52.48.39-.
 29.24.9 -    ,  ..

   :          ????

----------



----------


## miks

.

----------


## ˸

*miks*,   ,    ,  2    (     )       ,   ?          .   ?    .      20.09.09?    15.10.09  ?       1000 .

----------


## miks

,.   ?   -    : 50000 .  6 % = 3000    ???  ???

      ??? 
 .     ???

----------


## Larik

*miks*,    ?
  ,      

  ,      ,      - ,      .         07.09.09  03-04-07-02/13.

  .         , -   .           . ,   ,          .

         18.08.09  22-2-3199.   ,         , ,  ,       .   273       .         (, ).    

 ""
,    ,  "0".         1  .

----------


## miks

,  . (, .. )        ? 

      ?

----------


## -

.      ,           ,     .   -  .     ?    .       .           .  ,    .            .   ,     ,    .       .  , ,  .

----------


## Andyko

398 :
2.  -    ,   ,           ()      ,   ,    ,   26.1  26.2  ,         ,             ,      ,       .

----------

,    : "   -".     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

,

----------

?         ? ,     -,        :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 .

----------

